# Concrete and low frequencies



## airpiratehkg (May 27, 2008)

After much wailing and gnashing of teeth I got my sub setup!.. I live in a 65 story concrete tower. My next concern are the folks that live below me.. Or at least i think someone is down there. Anyway I have gone into the adjacent room that shares the wall and or floor with my sub. I can not feel any vibration in the wall (can only hear very very little). Hear and feel nothing in the floor. Why the room behind? Simple only place I could go that is quiet (or very reasonable so with the sub operating). Since I really can not hear or feel any vibration in the wall / floor am I correct in thinking that little to no bass would be resonating through the structure to the floor below? Or do I need to do this when the doorbell rings =>:hide:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Chances are little would be getting through if any. You could always play your sub and ring the door bell of the apartmemnt underneath you to make sure.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Cast reinforced concrete, like ICF construction, is a pretty good isolating medium/environment.

One way to get a_ rough _idea of the sound transmission characteristics of the floor is to go into an adjacent room while the sub in playing and put one ear to (or laying a microphone on) the floor while using a muff or plug to minimize hearing the sub with your 'free' ear. Its certainly _not_ perfect, but it can give you a rough idea. 

May I ask what prevents you from putting on a 'heavy bass' source and going down and knocking on the neighbors door and checking with them? You just might make a friend or at least find one who may be amenable to your listening at certain times if the sound transmission is excessive to them - and a compromise may be achieved allowing you both to be happy.

That is certainly a much better way to anticipate and alleviate a possible misunderstanding rather than after you have created an objectionable situation and you are trying to negotiate with them, the landlord, &/or the cops at your door!


----------

